# Database Errors



## departuresong (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it something that's ever going to be addressed, or are we going to just have to live with it?


----------



## Negrek (Nov 15, 2009)

We've been living with it for a while now; unless Butterfree gets a new serverspace for Christmas or something it's likely to persist for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.dragonflycave.com/faq.aspx#connections


----------



## departuresong (Nov 15, 2009)

I already know the reason why it happens.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, and as that says, I've tried unsuccessfully to fix it already and it doesn't go away, so you should just wait until it gets better.


----------

